# sudden blindness



## Goat Girl (Jan 21, 2012)

My one and a half year old Nubian doe went blind overnight. I found her "stargazing." She has no other symptoms, however. She is in excellent health. Eyes look great, they just don't work. No diarrhea, no staggering or circling, her appetite is normal. In fact, everything appears normal except she cannot see. She had a slight temperature 2 days ago when I found her, but it is now normal. Two days ago I took her to the vet. He gave her a shot of A,D and E, Thiamine, and penicillin. I have been giving shots twice a day of 200 mg thiamine, 2 CCs per shot. The vet said her vision should start coming back 3 or 4 days after beginning treatment. He thinks that something in her digestive system has stopped her from processing B1 as she should. I am waiting and watching and worrying. Any thoughts on this situation?


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thiamine is what came to my mind first. 

Scary stuff. I hope she is ok.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Definately sounds like polio...and I would recommend the Thiamine be given every 6 hours with Pen G until you see improvement, I treated 2 cases of polio/listeria and giving the injections often brought mine around with improvement in symptoms within 8 hours. The Pen G should be dosed high at 1cc per 10lbs every 6 hours the first day then given 2x a day for 5 days

Mine never went blind however each case will not always show the same symptoms


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

In 2012 you posted about your goat that went blind. 
Whatever happened to that? Did the Thiamine help? 
I am asking because I have a friend who is dealing with the same issue with her 12 year old doe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Answered you in your thread. Thiamine does work.


----------

